# Socialization after second set of vaccines



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been doing a lot of research about whether one should take a chance with doing early and frequent socialization (8 to 12 weeks) after the second round of vaccines, or if it's best to wait until all vaccines are done, and risk having a dog that did not get proper social skills during this window of opportunity. I really am feeling like it's time to go out in public. I live in a small town (pop. under 1000), there are no stray dogs in the area, especially in town, where I live. I know that there is always a chance, but I am leaning towards the side that believes far fewer dogs die each year because of disease, than the millions that are put down due to behavioral issues. I am not planning on going to any dog parks, or even pet stores. I would just really like to take her for a walk around town, so she can meet more people and hear new sounds, etc. I'm sure many puppy owners have been torn by this, but it feels especially important to keepers of certain breeds (GSD, Rottie, Dobes, Pits, etc). I don't want my pup to end up being a dog that is feared by others. If you felt/feel this way, what did you decide to do?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1113353 
I went to see your old posts to get an idea of how much your puppy weighs, and saw that one! EEK! 

I think that the millions put down due to behavioral issues would be put down due to behavioral issues with or without socialization during this period because of people who get a puppy and end up with a dog. And don't do much in between. Now that is just an opinion, no study to back it up!

BUT if I am responsible, active, love my dog, do the research like you are doing, I am going to do the very best for them after they clear their shots to do socialization and won't lose much if my dog has a good temperament to begin with. So if the puppy is healthy, good immune system, has had good care, I would take them and carry them places. Especially if not worried about aggressive dogs coming around-I would walk around parking lots, up and down Main street, in front of stores, whatever, holding the puppy. Farms to see cows, go to your community college and sit outside during class change times holding a puppy (and treats for the puppy for learning people give good stuff). IF I have a shy puppy, I do it more, but in shorter bursts (minutes/seconds). 

Then after the third shot (by a few days) I'd let them touch ground. 

I don't think you lose out that way, and I feel safer. 

I have two foster puppies-neither started healthy-so I skipped the carrying part to get their immune systems going, get their worms gone, get them thriving. Well, we obviously went to the vet office! (carried and with towels) 

Now we are starting outings and exposure. They might be a little behind but I don't think dangerously so. I made sure to do a lot in and out of the house to expose them to surfaces, sounds, and let visitors meet them. 

Good for you for thinking all of this out. I am generally more cautious and there are others who will add their thoughts I am sure!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i got my boy at 9 weeks old. after his 2nd round of shots
we were out and about.i waited untill he had all of his shots before to the dog park and pet stores. my boy was in a puppy class for 6 or 8 weeks. i also had people bring there puppies to our house for play time. we also hung out in front of the Supermarket doors.
there's a wide range of people coming and going that want to
pet a puppy.

i knew we were going to be in the woods a lot with our dog
so i took him to stables so he could get use to horses. there's Geese, Ducks and Swans along the creek banks were we go. i made a point to walk near the birds because i didn't want my
dog chasing the birds when he got older. we live on a busy street.
i used to walk down to the road and sit on the lawn with my puppy to get himuse to the traffic. then i taught him not to go in the street.

i also had people visit us just to meet and play with the puppy. don't forget car rides. we gave him short car rides daily. sometimes twicw a day.

socialize, socialize and socialize. we exposed our dog to a lot as a puppy. sometimes we had to set situations up for him to encounter.
socializing, training and consistency makes a wonderfull dog.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I got my pup at 9 weeks and as soon as she settled into her new home, we started socializing.
At first we would carry her around in areas that were high-traffic for dogs. She went to Petco/Petsmart/Bass Pro Shops ect/Outside of Costco/Any store she was allowed in. We let her walk around in outdoor malls. She went for walks around the block, to friends homes with/without dogs. 

Basically we took her everywhere with us and let people pet her. When we saw a dog we would let her watch it from a distance or sniff from our arms. 
We made sure to give her an escape and to stop letting people pet her when she had enough. We only had to do that the first day we took her out.
After her 12 week shots we started letting her walk on the floor at the stores.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would take them out, just be careful WHERE you take them.

This is why:
http://www.dogscouts1.com/How_to_socialize.html


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANhttp://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...+Stephanie17s&topic=0&Search=true#Post1113353
> I went to see your old posts to get an idea of how much your puppy weighs, and saw that one! EEK!


Yes, thankfully that situation has gotten much, much better







Alexa is about 15 pounds now. I'm actually glad that post came up, because as I said in that post I do have a shared yard, so, my duplex neighbor can have anyone that she wants in the yard, which is possibly teeming with germs. It seems to me that the people who try their very hardest to protect their dogs and keep them happy and healthy get the short end of the stick a lot more than the people who either tie their dogs in the backyard for years, or let them run around the streets causing problems. How do people who live in, say, NYC in those massive apartment buildings avoid disease? They have to walk their dogs on the streets, right? 

It's so frustrating









When I was younger, my aunt and uncle had a GSD that unfortunately was not socialized at all. He was a danger to himself and everyone around him (less the aunt and uncle). When we would visit, he was locked up, because there was a very good chance he would have bitten someone. I think that experience of seeing how badly a poorly socialized creature can behave has really affected the way I view socialization. 

A coworker of mine has a 3y/o Rottie mix that she adopted from the shelter at 9 weeks, and she told me that she took the chance with getting sick, because she wasn't willing to have an aggressive 80+ pound dog that couldn't be trusted around anyone or anything. The pup was taken everywhere possible, and still is as an adult. 

So, I still haven't made up my mind. Does anyone know where statistics for these diseases can be found, related to state, or county? I know it's not proof either way, but it might be enough to change my mind. 



> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI would take them out, just be careful WHERE you take them.
> 
> This is why:
> http://www.dogscouts1.com/How_to_socialize.html


Thank you for that link. It's a very interested article, and I will definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi got my boy at 9 weeks old. after his 2nd round of shots
> we were out and about.i waited untill he had all of his shots before to the dog park and pet stores. my boy was in a puppy class for 6 or 8 weeks.


Usually if a pup is vaccinated at 6 weeks, those shots are not effective. The maternal antibodies fight off the vaccines, so they are useless before 8-9 weeks.
This is taken from Dr. Jean Dodd's vaccination protocol.
http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm

_AGE OF PUP VACCINE TYPE 
9 - 10 weeks
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Intervet Progard Puppy DPV) 
14 weeks Same as above 
16 -18 weeks (optional) Same as above 
20 weeks or older, if allowable by law Rabies 
1 year

Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV 
1 year

Rabies, killed 3-year product (give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster) 

Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus annually thereafter. Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request._


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadi got my boy at 9 weeks old. after his 2nd round of shots
> ...


I am glad you brought this up. Not many breeders/people know that vaccinating a dog while still on the mothers milk does no good unless they were completely weaned around 3.5 -4 weeks old.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:If you felt/feel this way, what did you decide to do?


I'm with those who said socialize socialize socialize!









Just bring your common sense along.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Just an update:

I decided to start taking Lex with me to various places. We've gone to the local strip mall and just sat in the car people watching, or I carry her up and down the sidewalk there (quite the workout for my arms). I do take her for walks around town, no parks or dog parks til all vaccines are done. We have made some nice dog/puppy friends on our walks, and people have actually been surprisingly understanding and willing to show vaccination records when I ask for them. She got to play with a 12 week old American Bulldog the other day, and they had just about as much fun as a puppy could have I think. Today we're going to go to a 4th of July parade in town, so that's excellent socialization experience I think. And fireworks tonight! She's good with thunder, so hopefully that extends to fireworks. We even had a movie crew in town last week, and let me tell you she was the celebrity that day. (Very glad we brought her, not only for prime socialization, but we got photographs taken with all of the actors/actresses because everyone wanted to come see her!)

I went to my vet with my concerns about this a couple weeks ago, and he basically said that there really isn't a right answer. It's a personal choice as to whether or not you take the extra risk, but in all actuality, the risk of disease is everywhere. In order to be 100% safe you would have to keep the pup in a bubble until 14-16 weeks of age. He told me that the area I live in does not have a problem with disease, as a lot of big cities do. He said as long as a little common sense is used, we should be fine. So, thanks everyone to gave pretty much that same advice









Alexa has been doing great, meeting new people, sights, sounds, smells, etc, and I am glad I decided to go with my gut on this one.


----------

